# Vegetables... Important or no?



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

My white German shepherd puppy is going to be 7 months next week, she has grown to dislike the veggie mix that I make for her, she only seems to like it thawed completely with some chicken juice thrown in. Are veggies still important being that is is only 7 months or can I ease off of them now?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wean my pups to raw and they do not receive veggies or fruit as part of their diet (other than the occasional treat).


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Vegetables are completely unnecessary. Your dog is telling you this by its refusal to eat them unless meat juice is included. Scrap the veg and stick to the meat


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

We feed our dogs fruits and veggies from SOJOs. We add fish oils, raw eggs, blood from thawed meat, green tripe, coconut oil, raw honey, and organic plain yogurt all mixed together to make a thick delicious stew. I call this their "supplement meal." We also feed table scraps that are OK for dogs to eat. Our family eats organic and vegan, so everything is leftover from salads like carrot tops, kale, spinach, potato peels, etc. Paw Paw especially LOVES sweet potatoes: peels, scraps/leftovers, cooked or raw.

Do dogs need fruits and veggies? No, not really. Wild dogs and wolves don't naturally eat much other than meat, organs and bones. Wolves have been known to eat berries and leaves. I've examined coyote scat and found plenty of seeds in it, so they're out there eating things other than animals they catch. Unless, of course, they are eating birds or something else that has eaten seeds. Not sure.

Are fruits and veggies good for dogs? Sure, as long as you know what foods to feed versus what foods can harm them. But they do get extra vitamins and such from fruits and veggies that would only help support their health for longevity. 



> *sojos grain-free dog food mix*
> 
> GRAIN-FREE _and_ GLUTEN-FREE! Combine with water and your own source of meat to create a fresh, homemade dog food. Perfect for dogs with sensitivities to grains, or those looking to supplement their dog’s diet with fruits & veggies. When mixed with meat and water, 1 lb. makes approximately 6 lbs. of fresh, raw dog food.
> 
> ...


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, I definitely wouldn't call them important, but dogs aren't obligate carnivores so, assuming you know which items *aren't* safe, there is really no harm in feeding them vegetables in small/supplemental amounts.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't think it's that important as long as you have a balanced diet but I think if they enjoy it then I don't see why not. Mine always loved bananas and in summer cold or frozen watermelon and blueberries as treats. He prefers fruits and has no interest in veggies, lol


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't feed vegetables or fruit per say. I do supplement with Feedsentials which has everything you need to enhance a raw diet. 
If I felt it was important to feed vegetables I would feed them fermented. I certainly would not be paying meat prices per lb for veggies not found in many prepared mixes.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Augustine said:


> Well, I definitely wouldn't call them important, but dogs aren't obligate carnivores so, assuming you know which items *aren't* safe, there is really no harm in feeding them vegetables in small/supplemental amounts.


So we agree that vegetables are unnecessary. 

OP, your dog gets nothing from vegetables that a raw diet can't provide it. Your dog will eat grass when outside and would never choose to eat a vegetable if raw meat/bones/gristle/tendons/offal were offered alongside. Animals eat things that aren't much good for them because it happens to be there. My cat loved the taste of antifreeze. You can probably guess how that worked out for him.

Yes, feeding vegetables probably won't do much harm, but they also won't do it any good.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't feed vegetables either, outside of a raw baby carrot here and there because both of my dogs LOVE them


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I think I'm in the minority in that I *do* feed veggies, and in quite significant amounts, too. I try to avoid anything high in carbs or sugar, although last night I discovered that my dog likes watermelon (she stuck her head in my plate as I was having some, and promptly cleaned out the bowl when I cut a few small pieces for her).

Wild dogs/wolves may not eat large amounts of veggies directly, but they eat animals that _do_ eat veggies, and get vitamins/nutrients via that indirect method. 

If the dog can digest the food and get something good out of it, I think that feeding reasonable amounts of that food will not do any harm. And remember, there are plenty of "vegetarian kibble" products out there - dogs _must_ get at least something decent from veggies. And many commercial raw foods also have meat/veggie combos.

My dog gets a commercial raw food that's turkey/turkey bone/veggies ground up into a meaty paste. I mix about two parts of this meat with one part of beef tripe, and add fresh (& diced or ground) spinach, leafy lettuce, zucchini, bell peppers and asparagus. To this I add two raw eggs (including shell), 5000mg of fish oil, and a teaspoon of MSM supplement. This makes about 4-5 meals worth of food, isn't much hassle, and the dog (who is a picky eater) cleans the bowl better than my dishwasher.

My dog recently had a full blood test done and came back all fine, so her diet seems to be alright.


----------



## Vogue (Oct 11, 2015)

Broccoli, carrots, celery, yam


----------

